
Show HN: Playlist for work – upvote, downvote songs - russdavis
http://radio-music-player.herokuapp.com
======
adrenalinerush6
You might want to use a streaming api rather than have users upload their
songs. Sounds illegal

------
adrenalinerush6
Bug: Unlimited up votes and down votes per person. Kinda ruins it

------
russdavis
looking for feedback, feature recommendations, growth ideas, etc.

~~~
russellhimelein
good playlist for dulling work on computer.

